# The Exercise Dog



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2009)

The Exercise Dog - StupidVideos.com


----------



## white page (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Daniel , that had me giggling away


----------



## white page (Jun 5, 2009)

Dog taking  car for a drive


----------

